# Mit Spaß in die Woche - Transporte (14 pics)



## krawutz (12 März 2012)

​


----------



## wiesel (12 März 2012)

Über das würde sich unsere BAG (Bundesamt für Güterverkehr) sicher sehr freuen.


----------



## comatron (15 März 2012)

Und das Klappt (meistens) !


----------

